# need help ID'ing plants



## guppyart (Jan 22, 2005)

Hey guys can you help me out I bought these plants from petland they didn't have anything labeled and the guy getting them for me was useless.
if you can give me names that would be awsome, there are 3 different plants.
































thanks for any replies.


----------



## Guest (Mar 7, 2007)

The second picture is definitely Wisteria. The third resembles Sunset Hygro, but I'm not certain. The fourth picture looks like Sword plants, maybe Amazon swords, but thats just a guess.


----------



## guppyart (Jan 22, 2005)

thanks I have been looking and the sword is E. bleheri.
and the one does look like sunset hygro.
thanks for the help JOM


----------



## girth vader (Apr 24, 2006)

wisteria as kristen said, Hygro Rose or sunset, same thing (pronounced Rosay) and the sword looks like melon but probably amazon which is more common in large retail fish departments.


----------



## Damon (Jan 18, 2005)

Agreed. The sword is a melon sword, which is more and more common nowadays. That is also wisteria. Cant agree with the other hygro because I believe its hygro polysperma 'rosanervig'. (Tropic sunset)


----------



## girth vader (Apr 24, 2006)

Damon said:


> Agreed. The sword is a melon sword, which is more and more common nowadays. That is also wisteria. Cant agree with the other hygro because I believe its hygro polysperma 'rosanervig'. (Tropic sunset)


See I always thought hygro plolysperma was rose or sunset depending on how the fish store labelled it. either way you have your answers


----------



## guppyart (Jan 22, 2005)

thanks for the help guys.
I don't know about the sword being a melon from what I was readin there leafs when you are red and these don't show any red at all.
I guess I will just have to wait and see.


----------



## Damon (Jan 18, 2005)

The red will show with increased lighting.


----------

